# Using Spiderwood



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

stephanie said:


> I have a 20g I'm planning on renovating to feature two pieces of spiderwood I've purchased. I'm running low tech, low light, no Co2, inert gravel for substrate and using osmocote tabs.
> 
> In general, what kinds of plants look best with spiderwood and are low tech compatible? I like the idea of a thick background of vals but the vals I have right now in that tank aren't doing so great.




Pics ? without the pic is hard to see how your spiderwood looks like hence plant suggestion will be hard.
But for what I know you wanna run in low tech.
Fern type, Anubis type will be in your choices.


----------



## stephanie (Apr 23, 2016)

That's the two pieces stuck together and how it will be in the tank. It doesn't fit to offset in the tank so it'll be the centre piece, occupying most of the width and length of the tank.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Anubias hastifolia....but put something in the picture for scale. hastifolia leaves can be big and the scale may be wrong.


----------



## stephanie (Apr 23, 2016)

Crooked picture up against the fish tank but hopefully it gives perspective.

And am I right in guessing that if I did do some sort of anubias and/or fern they'd go right into the substrate? With rhizomes exposed of course. In my larger tank I've always done them on driftwood.


----------



## Samuel LHR (May 20, 2016)

I would used some anubias petit and Java moss those are extremely/rather common around and they suit low tech tank









*but remember to presoak that wood piece to make it water logged, mine is still a little buoyant hence I had to weigh it down with the rock in the middle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

When in doubt, start with Java fern? For holding the wood, I would look for a rounded stone of the right size to fit touching several of the legs/roots so that it could be super-glued to several all around to hold it. Go easy with the glue if you've not used it before as it will look bad if too much is used as it does turn white. It can be covered with plants but better is not to make the mess to try to hide? 
But then the main idea is to please yourself!!


----------



## stephanie (Apr 23, 2016)

I presoaked the wood so I haven't had issues with floating. But I did go with anubias. Found some hastifolia, barteri, frazeri and Nana as well as some Java ferns. Couldn't bear to part with the vals.. I didn't realize they had grown so long.. Guess they weren't doing as bad as I thought. This is my result! Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*just my 2 cents*



stephanie said:


> I presoaked the wood so I haven't had issues with floating. But I did go with anubias. Found some hastifolia, barteri, frazeri and Nana as well as some Java ferns. Couldn't bear to part with the vals.. I didn't realize they had grown so long.. Guess they weren't doing as bad as I thought. This is my result! Thanks for your comments!



I felt like if you can put some rock below the wood will look more natural. 
Also tall plants goes in the back so it won't blocking those awesome branches extend out.


----------



## stephanie (Apr 23, 2016)

I only have some River rock which I think looks OK. Also adjusted the plants some


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Generally speaking IMO when your using a piece of hardscape that takes up a significant part of your tank (like you spiderwood) you need to complement the piece with plants but the spiderwood is still the main focal (attraction). Those plants are way to big and take away from the piece of wood. 

You should be putting smaller anubias like petite or some small nana around the base of the wood and some moss on some of the branches. You could go behind the wood with a taller plant with thin leaves that may slope over the wood when grown in.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Generally speaking IMO when your using a piece of hardscape that takes up a significant part of your tank (like you spiderwood) you need to complement the piece with plants but the spiderwood is still the main focal (attraction). Those plants are way to big and take away from the piece of wood.
> 
> You should be putting smaller anubias like petite or some small nana around the base of the wood and some moss on some of the branches. You could go behind the wood with a taller plant with thin leaves that may slope over the wood when grown in.



I agreed what Cards said.


----------



## stephanie (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for all your kind advice, I'll be sure to keep it in mind. I don't think I've developed the same eye for aquascaping as everyone else but after a few days watching this tank I don't truly mind where it's at right now. I might change my mind in a few days, who knows. 

Thanks again for your assistance but I'm going to follow PlantedRich and go with what I like for now


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Java Fern does best when grown on wood or stone. You might want to try to place all of the ones you have now right in the center of the wood.


----------

